# Last 3



## T. Ben (Nov 29, 2020)

Got the last 3 done yesterday. Trim line kits from psi,and a gatsby with a thin blue line blank from hobble creek craftsman(Etsy)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice looking pens! Almost look like metal. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

